# Thunderstorms



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

We've had three hours of nonstop thunderstorms going now, and my poor dog is going bonkers. 

Usually a few minutes before the storm comes, she starts panting heavily, pacing around nervously and the she starts shaking to the point of being able to see it across the room. The tail is between her legs and she tends to cling to our sides. On a couple of occasions when it happened when we weren't home, there was a little destructiveness evident as if she was desperately trying to get out and find us.

We've tried a few things and nothing seems to work. Once our vet suggested we try a sedative when we know it's coming, but all that did is make her uncoordinated as if she was heavily "drunk" -- but didn't calm the nerves at all. 

Has anyone had a dog with a really bad case of thunderstorm fear and found something that works well? I've tried a few things including Rescue Remedy but nothing seems to calm the fear.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you comfort her at all when these storms happen?


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Do you comfort her at all when these storms happen?


Nope. Not going to enable/encourage the behavior. We adopted her when she was about 2.5 years old, so we have no idea what happened before then.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Good. A lot of people do encourage the behavior by comforting their panicking dog.

Have you tried playing a favorite game or leaving to go to the park during the storm?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

My parents had a Standard Poodle that was terrified of thunder storms. Acted the same way. 

I agree and would try to do something fun that she enjoys. Play with a favorite toy, play ball, go for a ride in the car, go for a walk if you can, etc. Once she is having fun and is relaxing then reward her.


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Have you tried playing a favorite game or leaving to go to the park during the storm?


Yes to the former, no to the latter (she wants nothing to do with leaving the house when these hit). But whatever we do, she just continues to pant and shake. She wants nothing to do with anything when she's in that mode. Even her favorite treats in the world might as well be invisible when she's acting that way.



saraj2878 said:


> Play with a favorite toy, play ball, go for a ride in the car, go for a walk if you can, etc. Once she is having fun and is relaxing then reward her.


She hates riding in a car almost as much as she hates thunderstorms, and exhibits many of the same behaviors. She seems incapable of relaxing in these situations.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Is she the only dog you have?


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Is she the only dog you have?


Yes. And sometimes I think that might be part of it. It's as if she's looking to cling to the pack, and we're the only "pack" she has.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Those are my thoughts as well. My mom has a dog that is exactly like yours when it comes to storms. Mona (the dog) is a complete wreck at my moms house even though she has another dog, but when she comes to our house she's definitely more relaxed which might be because we have at least four dogs at any given time. It's like she feels the comfort of all the other dogs who aren't freaked out and that helps her out a lot.

Is there anyone you know with a few dogs that would be willing to come over with them or let you bring your dog over during a storm to see if that helps her?

Or you could get another dog, since dogs are pack animals they tend to do better living around other dogs. I'm not saying that every single dog owner is not doing right by their dog by only having one, not at all but what I am saying that it is beneficial. I was a single dog owner for a year before I got my second dog and I will never go back to owning just one. I see the joy of communication and family between our four dogs everyday which is absolutely amazing.


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

We may adopt another one at some point, but certainly not until after we return from a trip to England in July.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry I can't be more helpful with this...


----------

